# Student loans???? Seriously???



## Colleen (Dec 24, 2020)

I constantly get calls/voicemails about my student loans....which is funny because I'm 74 and certainly don't have any student loans. However, it's irritating and I don't answer those calls when they come in because the phone number is flagged Spam, so I let it go to voicemail. I'd like to stop these calls.

Anyone else get these stupid calls???


----------



## Pecos (Dec 24, 2020)

Not any of those, at least not yet. 
Thanks for the heads up, now I know that they will be coming pretty shortly.

I don't have a clue about how to make these nuisance calls go away. Apparently some people are falling for them or they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

Shame on telephone service providers for not doing more to prevent and bring to a halt these sorts of calls.

We occasionally get scam calls, but typically don't answer our telephone to unknown callers and numbers.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

My mom said they get 10-15 calls a day on their landline. Drives them nuts cuz they can't even take a nap unless they turn the phone off. That should be considered disturbing the peace.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2020)

Colleen said:


> Anyone else get these stupid calls???


My 100 year old MIL gets calls that he car warranty is about to expire!!!


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Shame on telephone service providers for not doing more to prevent and bring to a halt these sorts of calls.
> 
> We occasionally get scam calls, but typically don't answer our telephone to unknown callers and numbers.


Also, shame on these people who own this automatic calling equipment, bothering people to no end instead of going out and making an honest living.

Tony


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes, I am always getting calls about my student loans which I haven't had since about 2005--mine were dismissed because of disability.  Yet, they call but I know they don't know who they are calling and just calling random numbers.  I never call them back.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 24, 2020)

Get these student loans calls everyday and thinking about changing my phone number if that will help.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2020)

We, too, have had ton's of these calls this Fall.  I put a call blocker on our phone 3 or 4 months ago, and it has blocked over 450 of these calls.  I signed up for "No-Mo Robo" 3 or 4 years ago....which was supposed block these calls....and it didn't do much.   Now that Medicare enrollment has passed, the numbers of these calls have gone down substantially.  On a few occasions, months ago, when this nonsense really started increasing, I did answer a few of these calls, as they usually showed Local phone numbers on the caller ID.  However, when a person came on the line it was obvious, from their speech, that they were from places like Pakistan or India.  There must be a lot of people who fall for these scams, so as to keep these "charlatans" financed.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Get these student loans calls everyday and thinking about changing my phone number if that will help.


It won't if they're robo calls Robert. They auto dial.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2020)

I have two ringtones -- one for people and places I know, and another for all the rest, which I don't answer. It's just kind of a bubbly sound, so it's not too audible. I could always switch it with a silent tone if spam calls get too bad. If it's a legit call, they can just leave a message.


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2020)

I get "your auto warranty has expired" calls every couple of days.  It's a different number every time, so blocking it doesn't do any good.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 17, 2021)

I got tired of scam and robocalls so I keep the land line unplugged during weekdays unless I need a connection for secure (two factor) logins.
If I get a cell call from the aforementioned hairballs; I block the number forever after... once you answer a scam/robocall your name and number goes into a database and is sold to the other, international, scum of the earth; so if you do not recognize a number do not answer it; if this bothers you you can try looking the number up online but this is often not good for much.

I have heard that there are blacklist apps othat can filter out this type of caller but since I got a smart phone with blocking capability it does not seem necessary.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 17, 2021)

I often wonder why they keep doing these calls etc but they must get a payoff ... I wonder how many people answer the call or click on some random link in email  etc ...... must be enough to make it worth it....

every invention to block these things.... there seems to be a work around... I get weird texts that are not even the full amount of # for a phone number....... but they all seem to come from area code 410........ often in middle of night.   
i have blocked so many i lost count.


----------

